# [2011] Summit Watch Platinum for a steal...



## mtnpilot (Sep 25, 2011)

Through some interesting circumstances, I just closed on a purchase of a Platinum ski week at Summit Watch for $5500!   Amazingly, this purchase passed ROFR.  Marriott is definitely not taking in inventory right now!  To get enough "points" to stay at MSW, I'd have to make a purchase of over $40K.  I still wonder if the whole industry is simply going to implode...


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, that is a fantastic deal!
Congrats!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 25, 2011)

mtnpilot said:


> Through some interesting circumstances, I just closed on a purchase of a Platinum ski week at Summit Watch for $5500!   Amazingly, this purchase passed ROFR.  Marriott is definitely not taking in inventory right now!  To get enough "points" to stay at MSW, I'd have to make a purchase of over $40K.  I still wonder if the whole industry is simply going to implode...






That is a great grab!  What were the "interesting circumstances" in which you obtained this week?




.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats! That's a tremendous deal.

Marriott is not really exercising ROFR right now.  I know someone who got a Napali Villas 2BR through for 9,800 recently.  If they were seriously exercising, I can't see either of those weeks getting through.


----------



## Asia2000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations.  Great price.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Asia2000 said:


> Congratulations.  Great price.



What are the MFs?

George


----------



## mtnpilot (Oct 1, 2011)

Maintenance fees are hovering around $1200.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats on falling into some "interesting circumstances".  That's a great week to own!


----------



## Cobra1950 (Oct 2, 2011)

Super price, I own two weeks there, was thinking about another, you price lowered the bar by 66% over current lowest prices ($15,000).  No one is building any ski timeshares at all anymore.
Bad news is just got notice dues going up 5%+ next year


----------



## PremierTimeshareResalebyRE/MAX (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello!  I am a licensed Realtor in Park City, Utah who specializes in timeshare resale with Premier Timeshare Resale with RE/MAX.   Congrats to Mtnpilot on such a great deal!  The "interesting circumstances" must have been a really special situation.  The reason I say this is because we have been selling Marriott's Summit Watch and MountainSide on resale for 6 years and we attend all foreclosure sales on Marriott weeks in Summit County.  A Marriott representative also attends each sale and out bids anyone else bidding under $17k for every Platinum that comes available. I don't know how high they'll go because I haven't seen anyone keep going b/c the resale value is currently in that area. If they are not going to exercise at prices under $10k, then why would they come and spend over $10k at a foreclosure sale?  I'm not saying some haven't gotten by because if Mtnpilot got one that low, then some must be sneaking by somehow.  However, I truly believe this was an extenuating circumstance.  Marriott comes to foreclosure sales to prevent anyone else from getting a "steal" so they can help preserve values.  I do not ask anyone to believe me you can simply search the Summit County Public Records or contact Coaltion Title who administers all the Marriott foreclosure sales at the courthouse.  

SELLERS BEWARE!  I fear that interested parties could use these types of "comps" if you will, to negotiate and get you to take less for your timeshare.  I am not saying the posts are fake but they can be or have "special circumstances" that do not make it a reliable comp. It's like using a short sale or foreclosure to value all the other houses in the area.  At this time, our company is selling these for over $15k and can sell yours for you.  Sadly, sellers pay a premium fee at the retail level and then often get robbed on the resale market by upfront fee resellers and other timeshare resale scam artists.  I truly feel for the Sellers.  If you need to get rid of it ASAP, please don't sell at such low prices to the general public.  Contact Marriott, if they won't buy it back, then contact us.  We will work with Marriott to help you get rid of it and still preserve the values for other owners.  

BUYERS - We know you want a good deal. Who doesn't right?  Right now under $20K is an amazing deal considering Marriott was last selling these weeks for over $50k.   Keep in mind you will one day be a Seller so if you are getting a phenomenal deal under special circumstances then telling the world about your amazing deal will further damage the value of the product you just bought.   

The above point alone makes me wonder if the "stories" of great deals are in fact buyers trying to offer comps to get sellers to take low ball offers.  Why would a new owner of a product wish to lower the value of it?  It doesn't make business sense.  Imagine your grandmother who can no longer drive sells you her $20k car for just $5k. You drive it to Vegas and gamble away your life savings.  You now have to sell the car. Are you going to tell everyone who comes to test drive it that you only paid $5k so they should offer you that or less?  Anyone can make posts under any names they want in forums and then use it as evidence to negotiate with a Seller.  You can't believe everything you read, especially on the internet! 

I am not saying everyone is not telling the truth about their good deals because I can't possibly know that.  All I'm saying is be careful.  Value in timeshare resale is determined by supply and demand.  It's that simple.  It is a Buyer's market but Seller's of good weeks at good properties do not need to give them away. There is demand for Platinum Marriott weeks and if you want to sell, we'll help you get fair market value.  If you want to buy a good deal we'll help you negotiate the best price we can.  But if you are looking for a special circumstance, then as much as we'd love to help you, the truth is that we can't because we think you are looking for a needle in a barn full of haystacks.  You can spend a lot of time looking and maybe you'll get lucky and find it but you'll only get to keep it if you find a way to slip it by Marriott.   It's in everyone's best interest to preserve the value of these properties, current owners, future owners, reseller's and Marriott.

Thanks for reading! My apologies to anyone who feels offended by my comments as that is never my intention.   It is our duty as representatives of this industry to create awareness and educate the public to the best of our abilities.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2011)

First of all, the post you are responding to is from September.

Secondly - mtnpilot has been a TUG member since 2007, and this is your first post, so it's rather presumptuous of you to imply that his post may not be true. 

3rdly - Commercial user names, and commercial posts are not permitted on TUG.  Before you post again, you need to re-register with a non-commercial user name, and review the TUG posting rules that you agreed to when you registered.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Dec 31, 2011)

As a long term Summittwatch owner and user (2 weeks including Christmas), I watch the values of the weeks pretty closely.  At the moment there is a Platinum week for sale on Redweek for $13,500.  On this TUG site in the recent past, EBay Platinum weeks have been referred to that were sold at $11,000 I believe.  
    Indeed, the last tour pricing for purchase we were offered by Marriott for Platinum was $37,500 for maybe 4 years ago, before the brand destruction with the points program.  I had been in the market for a while for a New Years week to go along with our Christmas week, but due to all the mess caused by Marriott over the last several years I decided it is not in my interest to purchase until some stabilization is reached. 
     Probably if the overall real estate market bottoms out this year, then timeshares may stop falling, but for now I would expect Platinum Summitwatch units to drop to the $7500 range in 2012, with Mountainside to be $1000-$2000 more.  The other Marriott ski properties at Vail and Breckinridge seem to have bottomed out (they are hybrid properties that Marriott purchased mostly after construction by others) and are nowhere near the good design level of the two Park City properties.
     I would be surprised if Marriott cared one way or the other about the resale prices of any timeshare unless they were buying it at the cheapest possible price to add to their inventory for their points program


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 31, 2011)

We never did hear if Marriott ROFR'd this great deal. There has been more ROFR buybacks lately. I don't personally track this resort but this appears to be on the top of the Marriott Ski week food chain so I wouldn't be shocked if they did.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We never did hear if Marriott ROFR'd this great deal. There has been more ROFR buybacks lately. I don't personally track this resort but this appears to be on the top of the Marriott Ski week food chain so I wouldn't be shocked if they did.



The OP did indicate that it cleared ROFR.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't want to be rude but I question this salesman experience if he doesn't know that eBay has many Marriott TS steals all the time like this, so aside from the fact the OP is an established TUGGER he should know anything is possible.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 31, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The OP did indicate that it cleared ROFR.



Goodness. I'm still in a fog this morning.


----------



## gblotter (Dec 31, 2011)

The posting by PremierTimeshareResalebyRE/MAX is likely motivated by a little panic over collapsing prices.  Attempts to impugn mtnpilot were unfortunate and unnecessary.  Although his comments were not phrased well, I think he was simply trying to say that general selling prices should not be measured by corner case scenarios.  The "interesting circumstances" enjoyed by mtnpilot clearly constitute a corner case.

Better to operate with some facts.  This past year I have tracked eBay sales for Summit Watch.  There were only two Platinum weeks listed - see below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200670694816
sold for $9,997 + $619 closing costs
auction end date: November 7, 2011
first usage in 2013
no reserve auction and attracted only one bidder

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270769709365
sold for $13,150 + $595 closing costs
auction end date: June 22, 2011
first usage in 2012

Having just two eBay listings for Platinum season indicates that these weeks are still very much in demand.  By comparison, there were 22 Gold season weeks and 36 Silver season weeks listed on eBay during 2011, and many of those listings did not attract a buyer at all.


----------



## mtnpilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello all,

The post by PremierTimeshareResalebyRE/MAX is actually some good information to consider, and i appreciate his input.  I did actually purchase MSW Platinum at just over $5500, and the sale did pass ROFR.  Quite honestly, I was quite shocked that Marriott let it pass through, but they did.  I had originally purchased the timeshare week through ebay at $11K, but for a number of reasons the seller messed up the sales process and eventually cut the price in half.  I realize that eBay sales can be quite suspect, so I did my due diligence every step of the way, and worked with a trusted US timeshare closing service.  Thankfully, Summit County Utah provides online access to recorded deeds and I was able to do some of my own research.

PremierTimeshareResalebyRE/MAX is quite right that there are some who wish to understate the resale prices of timeshares, and that the information posted on the web, even on TUG, should be taken with a healthy dose of salt.  We should all be wary of any deal which appears too good to be true, but of course, with due diligence, pursue the good deals when they appear.  And they appear often these days...

Happy New Year to all,


----------



## gblotter (Jan 1, 2012)

mtnpilot said:


> I had originally purchased the timeshare week through ebay at $11K, but for a number of reasons the seller messed up the sales process and eventually cut the price in half.


My eBay sales spreadsheet does not include a listing for $11,000 so I must have missed that one somehow.  Do you happen to still have the eBay auction number?


----------



## PTR (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, again.

I am the same user who posted as PremierTimeshareResale w/ RE/MAX.   I do not frequent forums so I am the first to admit I new to this arena.  I tried to log in with my Member Login and could not.  I thought I had to create a new account for the BBS so I did in lieu of "registering".  I thought it was a good idea, not for commercial solicitation purposes but for establishing myself as someone who is a trained and licensed specialist in the resale industry.  I apologize for registering incorrectly.  I see why it was a problem.  Now, I believe I am registered correctly.   So, Denise, as moderator, can you please confirm that although we can not advertise here, we can post links to our personal business websites?  I thought it would be forbidden but I would love to do that as well.

I guess I should have started like this...  The information below is for establishing myself as a credible, knowledgeable source of information, not for soliciting business.

I am a college-degreed, licensed real estate agent in the state of Utah.  I am also the co-owner of a successful timeshare resale business in light of an unfavorable economy.  I am also a member of the Park City Board of Realtors, UAR, NAR, have an "A" rating with the BBB and I am a charter member of the Licensed Timeshare Resale Broker Association. I am also a member of TUG and Brian the Administrator of TUG and our group are working together to educate the consumer and get litigation passed to protect consumers from timeshare scams.  LTRBA is “....a nationwide body of licensed real estate professionals, dedicated to timeshare consumer protection and education, while also offering professional representation for timeshare buyers and sellers, with no upfront fees. Adhering to the Local, State, and Federal Laws governing our industry is the hallmark of our commitment.”   

I have sold over 30 Park City Marriott's in 2011 for over $15K.   A fellow agent in the Salt Lake area also sold a large number in 2011 all for over $15K.   

My motivation for posting was not in fear of collapsing prices.  Although not my motivation, I definitely do feel some fear and sympathy for owner's who bought at retail value, get scammed by upfront fee companies, phony legal services, and every other unethical scam artist under the sun all because they simply need to sell their timeshare.  My motivation for posting is because a buyer contacted me two days ago offering my sellers a very low price and defending the offer with a link to this thread as a comparable.   I don't blame him for wanting to negotiate a great deal and doing thorough research is commendable.   However, as much as I'd like to make a sale, my sellers do not want to accept low "fire sale" type offers and I can't ethically advise them that it is a true representation of the market.  Will it be in the future?  Possibly.   However, it is not right now.  Therefore, my motivation to post was to let Seller's know that they do not have to accept these "special cases" as market value.  Sellers can definitely get more for their timeshare.  I can prove they did at least 30 times in the last year.  

Marriott informed our group at a meeting two months ago that they are starting to exercise at some properties and will be exercising at more in the near future.  Marriott is currently offering resales with reward points through members of our LTRBA group.  Annual Platinum weeks with points in Park City are $24,900. Marriott has set the prices.  I would venture to guess that if they bid at foreclosure to at least 17K and are offering owner resales at $24900 then they would presumably exercise at those prices or higher.  Otherwise, I can not understand why they bid so much on the foreclosures.  We all know that aside from supply and demand, Marriott inevitably has the ability to control the market with ROFR.  

Westin has already exercised their ROFR on 3 of our Westin Kaanapali sales the past 3 months.  Our buyer keeps offering more and they keep exercising on each one.   

These brand name properties have reputations to uphold and retaining the value of a product attached to their name is in their best interests.  The economy has hurt them as well but you can be sure when they can they will start protecting values again.

I don't expect to make buyers looking for that "special fire sale" very happy with the information I provided.  However, it is the truth and if they become owners, like mtnpilot, then they will also appreciate someone bringing awareness to sellers that helps retain the value of their product.  

My intent is not to misrepresent facts or offend.  I was not attempting to impugn Mtnpilot in my last post. I was simply using his case as an example since it was the topic of discussion.  I appreciate Mtnpilot's comments and appreciation for my input.  I apologize to mtnpilot and to anyone who was offended on mtnpilot's behalf if it seemed otherwise.  My congratulations to mtnpilot are sincere.  I know the amount of work it takes and due diligence one must have in purchasing a timeshare directly from an owner.  We actually had to help someone get out of an Ebay sale 5 years ago because they advertised a "Ski week" and my client tried to buy it.  He later learned afterwards that it was a Silver and not a Platinum.  However, since April is still "ski season" for many Utah resorts, advertising it as ski season was not completely incorrect. Technically, however it was deeded week 15, which is a Silver season,  The seller claimed their salesperson told them they could ski with it.  I believe they did because they could... in mid-April. We were able to unwind the sale and get the client into a real Platinum ski week and eventually even sell the silver for the seller.  It is not uncommon but instead fairly common that sellers do not know what they really own.  We  have issues all the time with people thinking they own a fixed, sundance, presidents or spring break week at Park City properties. Therefore, from my experience someone who buys on Ebay needs to be very diligent and thorough.  I have admiration for sellers who advertise and sell on their own.  I simply help the ones who can't or don't want to do it themselves.

One final question, (please excuse my lack of knowledge of forums) but why was it an issue that I replied to a post from September?  It would seem that if a buyer sent it to me two days ago as a comp then it is still being searched and read regularly.  Is it not?  Additionally, I was actually surprised by the amount of discussion it spurred within just one day.  It's obviously a hot topic.  Is that what determines a "stickie"?

Thanks again for your time.  Happy 2012!


----------



## sparty (Jan 2, 2012)

mtnpilot said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I did actually purchase MSW Platinum at just over $5500, and the sale did pass ROFR.    I had originally purchased the timeshare week through ebay at $11K, but for a number of reasons the seller messed up the sales process and eventually cut the price in half.



This is what I find most interesting. Why would a seller drop the price $5,500? Can you give more details on the price drop?


----------



## davidn247 (Jan 2, 2012)

gblotter said:


> My eBay sales spreadsheet does not include a listing for $11,000 so I must have missed that one somehow.  Do you happen to still have the eBay auction number?



Gblotter: Any Marriott Marbella ebay sales in your spreadsheet? I am wondering why European resorts are not selling (only at a pre-defined fixed price, no real auctionning happenning).


----------



## davidn247 (Jan 2, 2012)

mtnpilot said:


> Through some interesting circumstances, I just closed on a purchase of a Platinum ski week at Summit Watch for $5500!   Amazingly, this purchase passed ROFR.  Marriott is definitely not taking in inventory right now!  To get enough "points" to stay at MSW, I'd have to make a purchase of over $40K.  I still wonder if the whole industry is simply going to implode...



By the way, congrats! This is a great place to ski.... at a wonderful price (on top of it!). Even if you do not occupy, you will be able to rent it with a confortable return.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jan 6, 2012)

As of Jan. 6th, there are a number of Platinum ski weeks on Redweek for sale at Summittwatch, starting at an asking price of $13,000.  I would expect in this real estate market that this would be negotiable to a point, seems like a reasonable offer would be in the $10,000 range.:whoopie: 
    What do you all think?  Seems like the Platinum Plus weeks here and at Mountainside are holding or even gaining in price, thoughts on those??


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Marriott is now selling these weeks at $23,400 with full Rewards Points benefits.  I spoke to the resales department last week.  You cannot join the DC with these weeks however unless you buy 2500 more DC points.


https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml


Marriott's Summit Watch
2 Bdrm-2Ba
Excellent View
Season Platinum
Marriott Rewards Points 125,000
List Price
$23,400



Marriott's MountainSide
2 Bdrm-2Ba
Excellent View
Season Platinum
Marriott Rewards Points 125,000
List Price
$24,900


----------



## gblotter (Jan 6, 2012)

davidn247 said:


> Gblotter: Any Marriott Marbella ebay sales in your spreadsheet?


No - sorry.  I have not been tracking Marbella.


----------



## tturla (Nov 4, 2017)

Old thread, I know. Its now 017 and was wondering what is the update on the resale pricing market for Marriotts in Park City. Is Marriott using ROFR or allowing the privates sales go through?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 4, 2017)

Marriott could exercise at a current threshold but they are definitely not blocking all private sales.


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 5, 2017)

tturla said:


> Old thread, I know. Its now 017 and was wondering what is the update on the resale pricing market for Marriotts in Park City. Is Marriott using ROFR or allowing the privates sales go through?



You can get a platinum ski week at Summit Watch for $12.5k on Redweek currently.  I've seen several who have recently passed ROFR at $10k but it is not too easy to find at that price.  Bottom line is that you will very likely pass ROFR when you buy a week at Summit Watch.  Mountainside ski weeks are about 4k more expensive than Summit Watch as listed on Redweek.  Both Marriotts are very nice.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 5, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> You can get a platinum ski week at Summit Watch for $12.5k on Redweek currently.  I've seen several who have recently passed ROFR at $10k but it is not too easy to find at that price.  Bottom line is that you will very likely pass ROFR when you buy a week at Summit Watch.  Mountainside ski weeks are about 4k more expensive than Summit Watch as listed on Redweek.  Both Marriotts are very nice.



These two are really great resorts and my only concern is the challenge in getting a Feb or March ski week. The last time I checked these 8 weeks sell out in under 5 minutes after the reservation window opens. People with multiple week ownership get a month headstart so that is a huge advantage to have.


----------



## tturla (Nov 6, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> These two are really great resorts and my only concern is the challenge in getting a Feb or March ski week. The last time I checked these 8 weeks sell out in under 5 minutes after the reservation window opens. People with multiple week ownership get a month headstart so that is a huge advantage to have.



For these resorts, requesting a specific week during the platinum season is dependent on ownership? Is it the more you own, the greater the chance to get your request? Is it first come first serve? I’m used to GTL which is by a lottery system.
(Btw, I am that person that waits by at least two computers to buy the concert tickets at exactly 10am the day the tickets first go on sale, so first come first serve works for me)


----------



## DazedandConfused (Nov 6, 2017)

tturla said:


> For these resorts, requesting a specific week during the platinum season is dependent on ownership? Is it the more you own, the greater the chance to get your request? Is it first come first serve? I’m used to GTL which is by a lottery system.
> (Btw, I am that person that waits by at least two computers to buy the concert tickets at exactly 10am the day the tickets first go on sale, so first come first serve works for me)



I am not an owner there, but I used to be a Marriott owner and decided to pass on their two resorts at Park City (when prices were $25k) as there was only one issue I had and that was 50% or so available rooms are taken at the 13 month window by people with two weeks ownership as they have a one month jump on a single 1 week owner.

Thus, when the 12 month window opens (actually you could be on vacation in Park City and have to get up early with a laptop) to book next year, Feb and March ski weeks sell out mega fast (like under 5 minutes) and if your kids have a spring break week and you miss the cut, your ski week is worthless.

I think only weeks 51/52/7 are fixed and all other ski weeks (Nov-April) are floating and first come first served.

The problem I had was that I wanted to compete with only one week and I would be beat out my multi week owners.


----------

